# What Do You Think Of My Tv



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I know it is a bad time of year to be pulling a trailer, however I loved the colour and it has enough hp to pull the Outback. The wheel base is a bit concerning????





































Sorry for the poor quailty pics. It was dark outside and I step it down without using tripod. Shutter spped was a bit slow to let enough light in.

Actually it is not mine. I had the honour of taking it home for a week to test it out




























. What can I say with a 425hp....I am still grinning ear to ear. I had to be careful because the roads are all sandy due to the snow we had.

Thor


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

This is the first Camaro I've seem. Sweet ride.
BOb


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Reminds me of my 1969 Camaro I had back in high school. Remember the days of peeling out at just about every stop sign because you could.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Sweet ride, haven't seen one of those out in the wild yet, didn't know they were available? Did you get the V8? I had a 2001 TransAm fully loaded. I loved that car to death but it kept breaking parts...it's what I traded for my first TT ;-) I think I gotta go take a test drive...


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I want one bad. However, my oldest start pre-med in the fall and I can't justify it anymore than a new TV. It sure would look good next to my 76 RS in the back yard. --Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry Im more of a Gen 2 camaro guy. Love the long hood.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice ride, brings back sweet memories, back when 10 bucks gas would fill my Cudda! and a case of beer was 10 bucks (24 stubbies)
Oh those were the days, the drive-in was 3 bucks and free for all those in the trunk! Hot dogs were 50 cents and popcorn was 25 cents!
Special effects were pretty sad, and sex was safe! Bush party's were all night every Friday and my first snowmobile was 600 bucks brand new a Moto Ski Capri 299 cc and went like a bat out of hell! Oh and 8 tracks, right in the middle of Bohemian Rhapsody Ca chunk! it changed tracks.

OK now I'm depressed, life just ain't simple anymore!

Steve


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

That is too cool! I'd love to see a shoot-out between the Camaro, the new Challenger (equipped with a 6-speed manual tranny and 6.1L Hemi) and the not-quite-as-new Mustang. I'm sure Car & Driver is working on it...


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm kinda disappointed that they don't offer T-Tops as an option. That was one of my favorite things about the cars, the TTops made me feel safer than a convertible with the same breeze.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

So we should expect you late Friday night?

Don't back out on me now, Thor - - - *YOU PROMISED!!!*


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The ride is increadiably sweet. It has a beautiful sound without being overpowering. The car is a 6.2l V8, 6 speed beast...I think 425hp at the wheels...more power than you ever need. I was actually very impressed with quailty of ride and the handling. I drove it to Ottawa and back to take by good friend out for lunch. (8hrs return drive) and I wasn't sore nor tired. Beyond the power that this car has, I was impressed with the fuel economy..yes I managed the entire trip on a tank of gas. I was easy on the throttle about 110km/h on hwy #401 and about 90km/h on hwy #7. Running the car on 4 cylinders really pays off on long trips.

Wolfie

Yes we need to set a date...the weather and roads need to be clear...the car is rear wheel drive and the size of tires on this car is like strapping on a pair of skiis. I have the yellow SS reserved for this trip














. See yah soon

Thor


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hey Thor- When the roads are clear, lets meet up and drive on some twisties... Between your Camaro and my '08 Bullitt Mustang we'll be reliving 1968!

****oh wait a minute, Santa didn't bring me my Bullitt. never mind***heavy, heavy sigh*****


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice ride!! I bet you get a lot of stares when your driving down the road!! And yes, it will tow your camper without any problems....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Where do I sign up to test one out?









I had a '76 camaro, for awhile, until I met DW - then it was either the camaro or DW - guess who won?


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, Thor! All I can say is WOW! They look absolutely fantastic. You are one lucky dog getting to drive that beast. And you have a yellow SS reserved, too? Do you get to test drive these for GM?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice Thor! 
Good Luck & enjoy your new toy!!









Tami


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Where do I sign up to test one out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Camaro would have cheaper in the long run, even with repairs etc.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Northern Wind said:


> Where do I sign up to test one out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Camaro would have cheaper in the long run, even with repairs etc.








[/quote]

X2 I'v still got my RS and the DW loves to drive it. ---Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Wow, Thor! All I can say is WOW! They look absolutely fantastic. You are one lucky dog getting to drive that beast. And you have a yellow SS reserved, too? Do you get to test drive these for GM?


I am not a test engineer for GM, or officially test cars for GM; however, I have close ties. My "testing" is more a for fun and product exposure. (Lucky is correct) It helps when the factory that builds them is only 20min from home.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

SWEET.....even tho I d rather have the new Challenger


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Wow, Thor! All I can say is WOW! They look absolutely fantastic. You are one lucky dog getting to drive that beast. And you have a yellow SS reserved, too? Do you get to test drive these for GM?


I am not a test engineer for GM, or officially test cars for GM; however, I have close ties. My "testing" is more a for fun and product exposure. (Lucky is correct) It helps when the factory that builds them is only 20min from home.

Thor
[/quote]

If they need any "testers" in Oregon....let me know!! I can be there within 24hrs....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If they need any "testers" in Oregon....let me know!! I can be there within 24hrs....


Come on Jim, we all know you don't put on enough miles to truly "test" a car!!!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Thor said:


> Wow, Thor! All I can say is WOW! They look absolutely fantastic. You are one lucky dog getting to drive that beast. And you have a yellow SS reserved, too? Do you get to test drive these for GM?


I am not a test engineer for GM, or officially test cars for GM; however, I have close ties. My "testing" is more a for fun and product exposure. (Lucky is correct) It helps when the factory that builds them is only 20min from home.

Thor
[/quote]

Hey Thor - just a quick question...
When you do this "testing" are you required to pay for the new set of rear tires before returning the vehicle? I bet that 425hp can burn thru tires like nobody's business...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> If they need any "testers" in Oregon....let me know!! I can be there within 24hrs....


Come on Jim, we all know you don't put on enough miles to truly "test" a car!!!








[/quote]

I could volunteer to take all the kids in the neighborhood to school...one at a time...a warp speed.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Answering some of thoses question could put me in an compromissing position. But let me give it a shoot.

Jim - Not a problem, what colour? The V6 auto or the V8 std? But you do need to put miles on the car.
John - I think once you are in the car, you will buy one...the ride is sweeeeeeeeeet
Wyocamper - No I do need to pay for tires. I am not sure if the car will "light up the tires" I am a safe drive when taking my kids to school. Now when it is legal and safe (the local track of coarse) Man does she go. You have to push the traction control button.







You can reach hwy speeds in 2nd gear and break loose the rear end going into 4th if you wish. A friend, not me ... was able to light them them up from a standing 4th launch. (remember I am a safe driver and always obey the speed limit).

Not only was the raw power and the sound it made impressive but the handle in breaking abilities as well...huge improvement over the older version

Thor


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Wyocamper - No I do need to pay for tires. I am not sure if the car will "light up the tires" I am a safe drive when taking my kids to school. Now when it is legal and safe (the local track of coarse) Man does she go. You have to push the traction control button.







You can reach hwy speeds in 2nd gear and break loose the rear end going into 4th if you wish. A friend, not me ... was able to light them them up from a standing 4th launch. (remember I am a safe driver and always obey the speed limit).

Not only was the raw power and the sound it made impressive but the handle in breaking abilities as well...huge improvement over the older version

Thor
[/quote]

Somebody sign me up.... QUICK!!! I too am a safe driver. Very, very very safe.... I promise!

That's great Thor - have fun! Post some more pics if you get a chance. I've only seen the ones in the mags, but your pics out in the real world look much better.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Jim - Not a problem, what colour? The V6 auto or the V8 std? But you do need to put miles on the car.


Can't see having a car like that and NOT getting the standard transmission.

What time do you want me at your front door on Saturday?


----------

